# What's the deal with thee paylake near Fayett fill that's for sale?



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Drove past a paylake that was for sale near Fayetteville Ohio just off route 50 that was for sale. On their sign it read;



> ODNR SUCKS
> LAKE FOR SALE
> BOATS AND MOTORS


Just being nosey I guess, whats their problem? Assuming the ODNR stepped in and shut them down... but you know what happens when you assume 

So anyone know?


----------



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

was curious myself....actually closer to Owensville.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am curious as well. The only thing I can think of is they were doing something illegal (getting fish out of state waters illegally maybe?) I know the cost for the paylakes to get fish is pretty pricey unless they catch them themselves, but even that is pricey. I have a lot of friends that fish paylakes, I will see if they know anything.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

is it willards lake?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Williards does not have boats and motors though...


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

Team Plaker and I discussed buying that place, making the lake bigger and putting muskie and pike in it.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Cincyghosthunter said:


> Team Plaker and I discussed buying that place, making the lake bigger and putting muskie and pike in it.


Awesome idea!!! I would be all about that.


----------



## Buffdaddyfish (Sep 14, 2006)

This is Lake Monterey in the very small town of Monterey a few miles East of Owensville on route 50. This lake was awesome for bass and crappie, and it was a neat experience because you could go out on a small boat and trolling motor. My buddy and parents own this lake. I ran in to him at the travel, sports and boat show a while back and he told me the ODNR was shutting them down so he had to sell off all the equipment. He mentioned something about the dam needing to be reconstructed and I know he had been having problems with it (the dam) for a while. At the time I spoke with him, I didn't know they were going to sell the lake so there may be some other issues involved not known at this time. He had said they were going to drain it so I hope this is something that someone purchases and fixes. It is a neat lake and I have seen a couple of hawgs pulled out of there, along with some monster crappie. If anyone else knows anymore please share. Take care and tight lines.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

www.fishlakemonterey.com

Explains it all!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

This might be included in the dam inspections happening all over the state on private waters. I believe it has to do with a federal initiative to have all flood zone maps updated becuase we seem to be having multiple "100 yr events" every couple of years and these maps need updated for insurance reasons and we all know insurance companies pull a lot of weight politically. A buddy's friend owns a 20 acre lake with a huge dam on it and got inspected out of the blue last year, luckily it passed with no problems but wasnt sure why they had stopped by with no notice ( there was a permit for this dam since it was sooo big) or anything but followed up with a nice report re: his dam so if there is any problems, he has that to fall back on, ( insurance wise)

I also know that the MCD (Miami Conservancy Distric) here in SW Ohio is also having all there dams federally inspected this year again so updates can be made to insurance Flood zone maps so I assume it is all part of the same thing, so with that, I say, dont blame the messenger ( ODNR) they are just doing there jobs and I imagine, having never been to this place, that if the dam failed, it would effect other folks downstream?? is that correct? Otherwise I doubt they would be checking it. 

Just my opinion here folks...
Salmonid


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Very interesting, while at the same time unfourtanate. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Whats funny is all these years living around here, I never knew that lake was there. Sucks that they are getting closed down, but it must be a saftey issue.


----------



## Mrsnspectr (May 21, 2008)

I work for the city where I live and the flood plains are in the process of being updated here. Someone did mention the number of 100-year floods we are having. A lot of people are pretty upset that their properties are now included in the flood plain and they will have to pay flood insurance, which can be pretty expensive.

FEMA is probably the actual government entity behind all of this and ODNR just the enforcer.


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear the reason why they are closing.


----------



## Bucketmouth08 (Aug 27, 2007)

Anyone know what their asking for the place


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

I wondered the same thing myself out of curiousity.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

i fished lake montery last year and caught a bunch of nice crappies and some decent bass. would hate to see it go.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Might want to ask for Fed or State help?


----------

